# Traditional clothing from the Arab world.



## al-Hasani

Just a tiny percentage of the traditional Arab clothing that is worn in parts of the beautiful Arabian Peninsula.







Here you can see some Hejazi (Makkawi) clothing. I am sure that none of you have seen it before! Please watch the whole video if possible.

&#8235;

This is a typical Yemeni clothing but there are a lot of varieties depending on the region.




Nikon Yemeni kid by ßlind Point, on Flickr




yemenigirl by TravelAdventures, on Flickr




Beautiful yemeni girl in traditional clothes by Ali AL-Tha'alabi, on Flickr




Yemeni shepherd girl by Khalid Alkainaey &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1610;, on Flickr









Yemen Felletti 43_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr






Arab members are very welcome to post pictures from their Arab countries or specific regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## al-Hasani

Women clothes in Abha souk - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Some more pictures of a few more traditional Arab dresses (mostly Saudi Arabia below)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## al-Hasani

Some more traditional Arab dresses:














Proud Emirati Bedouins: (I see a lot of insults thrown towards ordinary Bedouins like they ever hurt anyone. They are good, simple and extremely proud people). I wish people had more respect for them, including Arabs themselves.






Bedouin from the Rub' al-Khalil:











Iraqi Arab sheikhs:






Young Iraqi Arab students at a gathering in Baghdad:






Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan al-Nahyan - ruler of Abu Dhabi and President of UAE from 1966 until 2004. One of the most popular Arab rulers in the last many decades:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Some more traditional Arab clothing:





















Jordanian royal guard, mostly made up by Jordanian Bedouins:






Saudi children in Southern Hejaz:











Little girl in traditional clothes from Al-Bahah (something for you Arabian Legend) in Southern Hejaz:




saudi arabia khamis mushayt by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Asir Girl Saudi KSA by Mr Saudi, on Flickr











Famous big Arabian eyes:































That is it for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistanisage

Nice Costumes and good-looking people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al Bhatti

al-Hasani said:


>



1) Crown prince of Dubai: Shaikh Hamdan Bin Muhamamd Bin Rashid Al Maktoum

2) Shaikh Sir Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa, Ruler of Bahrain (1932  1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani 

what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> what do you think?



Not bad my friend. I prefer the more traditional ones or just Western clothes. But actually it is not bad at all.







> Left, a Woman in Saudi Arab dress of Royal Family and Right, a Woman in Palestine dress from Bethlehem








Arabs from Iran (look how tall they are just like on the beautiful Arabian Peninsula by large)






A few of the many hundred Yemeni dresses:















Saudi dress ... Abd Alaziz by CLASSIC _, on Flickr









Saudi Dress by norahaziz, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> what do you think?



Correct me if i am wrong, Jeddah people are "modernizing" the kandoora by adding new elements and designs to it. Am i right?

For me the simple Kandoora is more good looking than the ones with new additions and designs. Probably i am an old fashioned man that is why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, Jeddah people are "modernizing" the kandoora by adding new elements and designs to it. Am i right?
> 
> For me the simple Kandoora is more good looking than the ones with new additions and designs. Probably i am an old fashioned man that is why.



Yes, you are totally right and they Call it Thaob down here in KSA, Only UAE say Kandoora and maybe Oman too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Very beautiful thread, more people should be called to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Very beautiful thread, more people should be called to this thread.





Some traditional Arab Omani clothing:











Hejaz, KSA:











Part of Makkawi clothing:











Sword dance in Doha, Qatar:


----------



## Slav Defence

al-Hasani said:


> Some more traditional Arab clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian royal guard, mostly made up by Jordanian Bedouins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi children in Southern Hejaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little girl in traditional clothes from Al-Bahah (something for you Arabian Legend) in Southern Hejaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saudi arabia khamis mushayt by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr



beautiful thread....thanks op..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

al-Hasani said:


>



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Pakistani dress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Slav Defence said:


> beautiful thread....thanks op..



You are very much welcome 7abibi.



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4498260 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Pakistani dress?



Eh? Not from what I am aware of. That is Arab clothing. Not much Pakistani about it or anything else for that matter. Does he look like a Pakistani to you, the settings or the name of the photographer?

All pictures posted in this thread is of Arab clothing and nothing else.

Many other Muslim countries have been inspired by Arab clothing though so there can be a connection there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

al-Hasani said:


> You are very much welcome 7abibi.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? Not from what I am aware of. That is Arab clothing. Not much Pakistani about it or anything else for that matter. Does he look like a Pakistani to you, the settings or the name of the photographer?
> 
> All pictures posted in this thread is of Arab clothing and nothing else.
> 
> Many other Muslim countries have been inspired by Arab clothing though so there can be a connection there.



actually if arabs wear cloths like Pakistanis or Pakistanis like arab..then they will look quite same...because of similarity of complexion,hair etc


----------



## al-Hasani

Slav Defence said:


> actually if arabs wear cloths like Pakistanis or Pakistanis like arab..then they will look quite same...because of similarity of complexion,hair etc



Well, I disagree here. Most Arabs/Semitic people have a very distinct look/features that set us apart from everyone else in the world and even region. But sure some Pakistanis could probably pass and vice versa some Arabs. In the Western eyes we Muslims are probably all identical or all Arabs, LOL.

Anyway let us not derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I disagree here. Most Arabs/Semitic people have a very distinct look/features that set us apart from everyone else in the world and even region. But sure some Pakistanis could probably pass and vice versa some Arabs. In the Western eyes we Muslims are probably all identical or all Arabs, LOL.
> 
> Anyway let us not derail the thread.



I am not...I was just saying that some look similar..and besides the whole EU identify us as Muslims only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

I liked this dance.. only yesterday, i attended it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

al-Hasani said:


> Some traditional Arab Omani clothing:



when did arabs started wearing shalwars?.. as far as i know arabs wear long gowns we call them jhabla in punjabi.. like those arab kings we see on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jatt+gutts said:


> when did arabs started wearing shalwars?.. as far as i know arabs wear long gowns we call them jhabla in punjabi.. like those arab kings we see on TV.



I have no idea what a Shalwar is. Those are Omani Arab girls wearing one of the many hundred traditional Arab dresses in Oman. There are similar ones in parts of KSA and Yemen. You might reread this thread again to see how diverse our traditional clothing is depending on the region, country etc. The Arab world is HUGE and very diverse. Alone on the Arabian Peninsula we have very diverse and different looking traditional clothing depending on the country and region.

Anyway the thread is not about this.

No more derailing of this thread, please.


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Some traditional Arab Omani clothing:



Look Pakistani tribal clothes


----------



## al-Hasani

@Aeronaut

Will you please delete the off-topic posts and posts of no value that do not display traditional Arab clothing? I did not use my time to show the diversity of the traditional clothing on mainly the Arabian Peninsula and parts of the Levant for the thread to be destroyed by trolling. Much appreciated. Once infected by trolling you know very well what can happen and usually happens on this forum.

*RaptorRX707:*

Learn the difference between traditional clothing, regional etc. such as all those I posted from KSA, Yemen and other Arab countries and religious one like the niqab which is a religious symbol more than anything else.


----------



## ranjeet

Such a beautiful thread showcasing the side of Arabs which hardly get mentions. Thanks to OP and I hope people will keep this thread running.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> Learn the difference between traditional clothing, regional etc. such as all those I posted from KSA, Yemen and other Arab countries and religious one like the niqab which is a religious symbol more than anything else.



Thanks, man. I tried to learn differences. Can Saudi get rid of black Ogal and some golden dress that make them dumb and unislamic niqab cultures? 

I would recommend to use hijab styles.


----------



## al-Hasani

Stop trolling. Once again those are not traditional Arab attires but women wearing a niqab, religious clothing (Islamic) that is worn across the Arab world and the NON-ARAB Muslim world. The second picture is obscure and might be everything.

First picture are not Saudis but some Muslim women in England. Fail.

Picture number 4 is not from KSA but Iran or somewhere else. Such dress as the one on the picture is worn by Shias. Already been disputed by another member when it was used in another thread.

Half of the posts are from regions of KSA and the traditional attiure from there. Remaining Yemen. Small part from Oman and a few from Najd, UAE and 2 from Qatar. The remaining ones are the attire of Jordanian Bedouins (royal guards) and 2-4 of Jordanian, Hejazi and Palestinian dances or general Arab attire worn by most Arabs during certain occasions or elders.

In total you need to learn to make a distinction between traditional attire as all the ones I posted and religious ones such as the Islamic niqab.

But I have encountered you before and you seem to have some inferiority complex with us Arabs/Semitic people for whatever reason and KSA. Or hatred.

I expect the moderators to delete all those off-topic posts, posts of no value, trolling posts and posts that do not show traditional Arab clothing so my thread and work does not get destroyed.

Unless this just shows that such behavior is accepted and appreciated on this forum as long as it is against Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

i have read about salwar kameezs on wiki and nowhere does it mention it belongs to any arab country.it says salwar kameez originated in iran and then brought to india and pak.i am pretty sure the women in salwars might be following some pakistani fashion or might have been inspired by bollywood.


----------



## al-Hasani

dravidianhero said:


> i have read about salwar kameezs on wiki and nowhere does it mention it belongs to any arab country.it says salwar kameez originated in iran and then brought to india and pak.i am pretty sure the women in salwars might be following some pakistani fashion or might have been inspired by bollywood.



First of all no Arabs know what the hell a Shalwar is. Secondly that is one of the many regional varieties of a Arab Omani traditional dress. Whatever it resembles other similar dresses from other parts of the world is completely irrelevant. Arab/Semitic clothes has influenced many non-Arab countries since ancient times. Especially Arab ones in the Islamic world.

Here is the link from the origin of the picture:

National Dress - Women

Now this is not about Indian dresses so please leave that alone. This is an Arab dress.* End of discussion*. We Arabs have a wealth of colorful dresses and very diverse since the Arab world is HUGE. Alone on the Arabian Peninsula we have a big, big diversity. Yemen is famous for this. Each region, town, hell even tribe, has it's own distinct clothes depending on the occasion. You might not believe that but I showed it more than well in this thread.

I don't see the need for now 2 Indian members to claim Arab dresses as Indian. What is the point other than trolling and showing ignorance?

This thread was my try of showing the many colorful and diverse traditional Arab dresses from KSA, Yemen and in general other parts of the Arabian Peninsula and the Arab world but in return I was met with trolling posts, off-topic posts, post of no value and now this on the last 2 pages. All which destroys a thread and make us start these pointless discussions.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Talon said:


> Look Pakistani tribal clothes





jatt+gutts said:


> when did arabs started wearing shalwars?.. as far as i know arabs wear long gowns we call them jhabla in punjabi.. like those arab kings we see on TV.









I was thinking were i saw those sort of clothes and yes that's what Baluch women and people of some area of Hormozgan province in south Iran wear traditionally .
but al-hasani said those picture are from Oman and I must say the amount of cultural influence in omman and northern shore of Persian gulf and sea of Oman is to the extent that many times it would be hard to differentiate them if you are not knowing which one is which beforehand .

and @al-Hasani Shalwar is pant or trousers which is ancient Iranian tribes clothes (our ancestors needed it for riding horses) and Kameez is a style of Shalwar which is specially wore in Pakistan and Baluchistan of Iran and Afghanistan . if you look at the pant that those women wear you'll see what is it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

JEskandari said:


> I was thinking were i saw those sort of clothes and yes that's what Baluch women and people of some area of Hormozgan province in south Iran wear traditionally .
> but al-hasani said those picture are from Oman and I must say the amount of cultural influence in omman and northern shore of Persian gulf and sea of Oman is to the extent that many times it would be hard to differentiate them if you are not knowing which one is which beforehand .
> 
> and @al-Hasani Shalwar is pant or trousers which is ancient Iranian tribes clothes (our ancestors needed it for riding horses) and Kameez is a style of Shalwar which is specially wore in Pakistan and Baluchistan of Iran and Afghanistan . if you look at the pant that those women wear you'll see what is it .



ERRRR....Kameez is the long shirt while shalwar is the pants....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Well 






From Pak:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Does not matter what it is. We Arabs and Semitic people have ancient traditional clothes that is not influenced by any other areas only by fellow Semitic population and civilizations which are the oldest in the world.

That is some of the traditional Omani Arab attire and I already gave you a link that proves that. This has nothing to do with Pakistan, India or whatever country.

National Dress - Women

All the countries in the Arab world and especially the Arabian Peninsula have an deeply rooted Semitic and Arabian culture in everything. Omani culture is basically a mixture of Arabian and Yemeni culture, especially the clothes.

Anyway this is a thread about traditional Arab clothing and nothing else.


----------



## Hack-Hook

al-Hasani said:


> Does not matter what it is. We Arabs and Semitic people have ancient traditional clothes that is not influenced by any other areas only by fellow Semitic population and civilizations which are the oldest in the world.
> 
> That is some of the traditional Omani Arab attire and I already gave you a link that proves that. This has nothing to do with Pakistan, India or whatever country.
> 
> National Dress - Women
> 
> All the countries in the Arab world and especially the Arabian Peninsula have an deeply rooted Semitic and Arabian culture in everything. Omani culture is basically a mixture of Arabian and Yemeni culture, especially the clothes.
> 
> Anyway this is a thread about traditional Arab clothing and nothing else.



you knew there is no doubt that Arabs have clothes that didn't get influenced by other people but certainly those clothes in that picture is not one of them and specially as you mentioned Oman you must knew they have been influenced by northern shore of Persian Gulf and Sea of Oman far far more than the rest of arabic Peninsula . those area is one part of the penisula that was interested far more than the rest by foreign powers and for many years those area were ruled by foreigners and also in older days when there was no UAE it was Oman which was the target of commerce and trade in southern shore of Sea of Oman and strait of Hormoz and it was natural that they get influenced by foreign culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

were is it from I have always taught this style belong to Syria

and this one I taught belong to KSA


----------



## Marshmallow

Talon said:


> The other way round actually....We have longer kameez as compared to India...*at least since 2011...Before our kameez were also getting shorter like anything...*
> 
> It depends on the fashion...
> 
> BTW, shalwar kameez is usually taken as 1 word meaning the lebaz (attire) where the Shalwar is the pants and the Kameez is the top (shirt) as I said in my previous post...
> 
> 
> 
> We were comparing how the clothes looks similar...Not sure WHO started it...But sure enough there is similarities...I am not sure HOW you can deny similarities...NO ONE is trying to take your civilization or roots...We are just showing you that THE CLOTHES HAVE SIMILARITIES ...SIMPLE!



n da short ones r soon cumin again i heard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

No, that is Arab clothing. We can see which civilizations are older and what influenced most. That Omani clothing might have similarities with other peoples clothes, after all Arabic/Semitic clothing has inspired most Islamic clothes in regions outside of the Arab world and headscarfs were first worn in our part of the world (known at least many thousands of years ago) but my point is that the clothing is Omani and Arab and not anything else.

Oman has an Arab and Semitic past, history and culture. Their clothing and culture is most similar to Yemen in almost everything. The only group that this might fit with are the Baluch immigrants but majority of them are not even citizens and they are not locals. I suggest you visit Oman and see for yourself. One of the most traditional Arab countries.

Oman was a soverign country and is the world's oldest Sultanate and even had possessions in East Africa and the Omani Sultan even ruled Zanzibar not long ago. This is why Arab influences are very strong on the Horn of Africa and Eastern Africa (Swahili coast - itself a Arabic word and their language, culture etc. is very influenced by Arabic one and many people have Arab ancestry). Even their language.

Talon: This was not to your post but the 2 Indians before and the off-topic posts.



JEskandari said:


> were is it from I have always taught this style belong to Syria
> 
> and this one I taught belong to KSA



Oh, there is no KSA style. This depends on the region, LOL. Like saying there is one Chinese style or one Indian style. KSA is a huge country. Depends very much on the region, area, sometimes even city, geography, sect, tribe etc. We have HUNDREDS of traditional clothing as I already told and people can see that in this thread. First is also worn in KSA and most countries on the Peninsula. This is normal Arabian clothing.

Syria has a different style. Not posted one picture from Syria yet. Only country from Levant I have posted is Jordan and then 2 from Iraq (not Levant though) (Iraqi Arab sheikhs and that gathering in Baghdad on the first page of this thread in traditional Arab/Arabian clothes)

Last one is from Yemen. But again similarities are seen and most countries have a diverse clothing that is used by most Arab countries on the Arabian Peninsula, Levant and Iraq. For example the Keffiyeh is worn in all of the Arabian Peninsula (less so in Yemen and Oman), Iraq and Levant.


----------



## Marshmallow

JEskandari said:


> I was thinking were i saw those sort of clothes and yes that's what Baluch women and people of some area of Hormozgan province in south Iran wear traditionally .
> but al-hasani said those picture are from Oman and I must say the amount of cultural influence in omman and northern shore of Persian gulf and sea of Oman is to the extent that many times it would be hard to differentiate them if you are not knowing which one is which beforehand .
> 
> and @al-Hasani Shalwar is pant or trousers which is ancient Iranian tribes clothes (our ancestors needed it for riding horses) and *Kameez **is a style of Shalwar which is specially wore *in Pakistan and Baluchistan of Iran and Afghanistan . if you look at the pant that those women wear you'll see what is it .



its not a pant  but a shirt long or short dat is wore above da pant or trouser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

al-Hasani said:


> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> Will you please delete the off-topic posts and posts of no value that do not display traditional Arab clothing? I did not use my time to show the diversity of the traditional clothing on mainly the Arabian Peninsula and parts of the Levant for the thread to be destroyed by trolling. Much appreciated. Once infected by trolling you know very well what can happen and usually happens on this forum.
> 
> *RaptorRX707:*
> 
> Learn the difference between traditional clothing, regional etc. such as all those I posted from KSA, Yemen and other Arab countries and religious one like the niqab which is a religious symbol more than anything else.



Unfortunately the world never gets to see what you described as traditional Arab dresses for women on Arabian woman. 

The outfits for women look very colorful. 

By the way a,

Prince Talals wife is one fine looking sister
red beans and rice certainly missed her.

Had to troll a litle
!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Beautiful Yemeni Girl By: Ameen Alghabri by Ali AL-Tha'alabi, on Flickr




Funny boy with traditional clothes by Ali AL-Tha'alabi, on Flickr









&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1610; &#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1616;&#1583;&#1618;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1588;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#9829; ~ by ~&#9829; Mademoiselle 5oo5a &#9829;~ www.5oo5a.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

jatt+gutts said:


> when did arabs started wearing shalwars?.. as far as i know arabs wear long gowns we call them jhabla in punjabi.. like those arab kings we see on TV.



mayb it wz som fashion or dress show where thy presentd different cultures n their dressin style....otherwise i never seen or heard arab women wearin thez dress on daily basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

som of da old persian style of dressin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> I am sorry, but this thread is not about "Persian" dresses, my friend or any other clothes that is not Arab. Please don't go off-topic or delete/remove your post.



sorry thn it wud becom very borin n short livd thread cuz in arab countries,women n men r wearin same type of clothes frm centuries like women wear black robes,same style just different colors n men thoz white robes wid different head turbans....

so to make it intrestin,include som othr muslim countires too cuz thy have variety...



al-Hasani said:


> I am sorry, but this thread is not about "Persian" dresses, my friend or any other clothes that is not Arab. Please don't go off-topic or delete/remove your post.
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> Where are you? Can you please clean this thread up and leave all the posts that are actually relevant and delete all the off-topic, trolling and posts of no value? Let us stick to the topic. I actually used a considerable amount of time to make this thread and I find it rather annoying that it gets hijacked.
> 
> Tell people to make separate threads about what they are discussing now. Nobody is stopping them, certainly not me.
> 
> Much appreciated.



y r u cryin like a baby ok we wudnt post othr pics of different cultures


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> sorry thn it wud becom very borin n short livd thread cuz in arab countries,women n men r wearin same type of clothes frm centuries like women wear black robes,same style just different colors n men thoz white robes wid different head turbans....
> 
> so to make it intrestin,include som othr muslim countires too cuz thy have variety...



We have plenty of variety as seen in this thread. I don't see any variety in what you posted compared to the Arab clothing btw. No offense. I doubt that there is more variety than in the Arab world WHICH is huge. Alone in Yemen we are famous for having hundreds of traditional dresses. Not sure if you are either blind or just trolling. Anyway my point still stands below.
I would appreciate if you respected it.



al-Hasani said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Where are you? Can you please clean this thread up and leave all the posts that are actually relevant and delete all the off-topic, trolling and posts of no value? Let us stick to the topic. I actually used a considerable amount of time to make this thread and I find it rather annoying that it gets hijacked.
> 
> Tell people to make separate threads about what they are discussing now. Nobody is stopping them, certainly not me.
> 
> Much appreciated.



Anyway I might sound a little unfriendly etc. but I am not, I am just simply tired of my thread being destroyed with trolling, posts of no value, off-topic talk etc. when I actually used a considerable amount of time to show clothes that most non-Arabs are completely ignorant about which has been proven by the replies here. So I guess my thread served its propose. That it was destroyed by all the other things is not really my table. I hope the moderators will restore order though.


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway I might sound a little unfriendly etc. but I am not, I am just simply tired of my thread being destroyed with trolling, posts of no value, off-topic talk etc. when I actually used a considerable amount of time to show clothes that most non-Arabs are completely ignorant about which has been proven by the replies here. So I guess my thread served its propose. That it was destroyed by all the other things is not really my table. I hope the moderators will restore order though.



Bro we are not ignorant BUT HONESTLY speaking the girls + clothes looked like what you would find in Pakistan....google it if you dont believe...All I am saying is our culture diverge...It could be when Arabs came to Asia ...we adopted their culture...or its just that women in the past covered themselves well and hence look the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> We have plenty of variety as seen in this thread. I don't see any variety in what you posted compared to the Arab clothing btw. No offense. I doubt that there is more variety than in the Arab world WHICH is huge. Alone in Yemen we are famous for having hundreds of traditional dresses. Not sure if you are either blind or just trolling. Anyway my point still stands below.
> I would appreciate if you respected it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I might sound a little unfriendly etc. but I am not, I am just simply tired of my thread being destroyed with trolling, posts of no value, off-topic talk etc. when I actually used a considerable amount of time to show clothes that most non-Arabs are completely ignorant about which has been proven by the replies here. So I guess my thread served its propose. That it was destroyed by all the other things is not really my table. I hope the moderators will restore order though.



i havnt postd anythin yet....talk abt Pakistan,Iran,turkey n othr nearby countries when anyone wanna discuss variety....u wud die mayb afta seein da variety in women dressin here etc....

anyway i will not post... cuz u only want ppl to post saudi n arab world pics

i hav travelld to arab world wid fam but sorry dint see much of variety...mayb they wear gud dresses only on eids jk


----------



## Dubious

Plus @al-Hasani we are not off-topic we are still talking about clothes roughly the same looking clothes  right @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Talon said:


> Plus @al-Hasani we are not off-topic we are still talking about clothes roughly the same looking clothes  right @Marshmallow



yes sista






but he doesnt wanna discuss othr cultures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I know that Arab/Islamic/Semitic etc. clothing, culture etc. influenced all of the Islamic world and that Arabs went to Pakistan and that many Pakistan have Arab ancestry or claim it. This is not the point.

The thread is specifically about Arab traditional clothing from the HUGE and diverse Arab world but mainly the Arabian Peninsula which has a very big diversity in itself as my photos show.

I hope that you can respect this and other users so posts of no value do not take place, trolling (not by you but other users before you), off-topic posts etc. As I said I don't want my thread to be hijacked. I don't think anyone wants that regardless of topic.

As I said I will not object if you make a thread about Mongolian traditional clothing or others.

Do I really need to repeat myself so many times?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> I know that Arab/Islamic/Semitic etc. clothing, culture etc. influenced all of the Islamic world and that Arabs went to Pakistan and that many Pakistan have Arab ancestry or claim it. This is not the point.
> 
> The thread is specifically about Arab traditional clothing from the HUGE and diverse Arab world but mainly the Arabian Peninsula which has a very big diversity in itself as my photos show.
> 
> I hope that you can respect this and other users so posts of no value do not take place, trolling (not by you but other users before you), off-topic posts etc. As I said I don't want my thread to be hijacked. I don't think anyone wants that regardless of topic.
> 
> As I said I will not object if you make a thread about Mongolian traditional clothing or others.
> 
> Do I really need to repeat myself so many times?




Actually most of the clothes are same only various patterns but the style is same...long ankle length gowns....that is not really diversity bro...But yes they have good taste in making the best in colours and all...

But HONESTLY speaking ALL the Saudis in my class in UK were wearing really strange mostly revealing WESTERN clothes and not a single 1 wore anything you showed....And they came from all over Saudi...

we call these as gowns or abaya





while these are ALL called shalwar kameez in our language



They ALL are the same except in length of kameez and design of shalwar...but in the end they are named as the same...
Can you please put the names of the clothes too so we know what they are called in Arab lands...thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4498260 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Pakistani dress?



See we are not the ONLY ones who are confused with the similarity of the dress!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> I know that Arab/Islamic/Semitic etc. clothing, culture etc. influenced all of the Islamic world and that Arabs went to Pakistan and that many Pakistan have Arab ancestry or claim it. This is not the point.
> 
> The thread is specifically about Arab traditional clothing from the HUGE and diverse Arab world but mainly the Arabian Peninsula which has a very big diversity in itself as my photos show.
> 
> I hope that you can respect this and other users so posts of no value do not take place, trolling (not by you but other users before you), off-topic posts etc. As I said I don't want my thread to be hijacked. I don't think anyone wants that regardless of topic.
> 
> As I said I will not object if you make a thread about Mongolian traditional clothing or others.
> 
> Do I really need to repeat myself so many times?



ok thn post it...ill c da variety in da dresses u r talkin abt


----------



## al-Hasani

That is because most Arabs and Saudis living in the West do not wear such traditional clothes in the West, LOL. I don't do it either. Besides nearly all of the Saudi students abroad are fairly liberal.

Such clothes, which is all hand-made btw, very costly and time-consuming, is worn during special occasions such as weddings, traditional gatherings, religious festivals, cultural festivals, during national days etc. The remaining is worn by elders or are more prevalent in more traditional areas. Most of the time people just wear religious clothing (Islamic) which are two different things - hence the similarities with other clothing from non-Arab countries.

The traditional Arab clothing, no matter what region, is distinct and only show small similarities with other regions/countries and that is probably due to influences or a similar Islamic culture or by mutual trade etc. If we are going into details. Besides all being "oriental".

Marshmallow:

This is due to ignorance. I mean the comments in this thread confirms that. If I told any non-Arab on this forum to describe Makkawi (clothing traditionally worn by Makkah - posted very few pictures from it - very diverse) or even non-Hejazi then most would post a Keffiyeh that is worn in ALL parts of the Arab world that is just ordinary clothing and not really traditional or "Hejazi". That is the reality.



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4498260 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Pakistani dress?



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n is clerly not an expert on traditional Arab clothing nor Pakistani otherwise he would not have made that comment.

That is not traditional Pakistani clothing and I doubt that any Pakistani wears that unless they are Pakistani Arabs.

Also I posted about 30-35 pictures of many Arab women dresses, mostly from KSA and Yemen, but 4-5 users are focusing about that Arab Omani dress that photo from Oman shows. As I said if that ONE PARTICULAR dress shows similarities then it is because of a mutual/Islamic past but it is still a local clothing.

Anyway we are continuing this off-topic posting and I should have ended it long ago since it seems that I am talking for deaf ears or what you say in English.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Slightly of-topic, but are there traditional Turkish or Persian clothing? All I see them wearing are jeans in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4499898 said:


> Slightly of-topic, but are there traditional Turkish or Persian clothing? All I see them wearing are jeans in Europe.



Slightly off-topic? It is completely off-topic. Yes, but heavily influenced by Islamic/Arab clothing since it is based on mostly Islamic principles as the pictures from non-Arab clothing posted here in some of the latest posts also show. Islamic clothing is quite similar in all of the Muslim world. For example the clothing worn by many Muslims in South East Asia, East Africa, Horn of Africa, Swahili Coast, West Africa (Muslim areas there) are modifications of Arab clothing that has been slightly mixed with local pre-Islamic garments etc. Some of the names are even Arabic. Anyway different discussion but since you asked I wanted to reply before the thread turned to another discussion again.

And no, virtually all Turks and Persians wear Western clothes on a daily basis.

You are welcome to make a new thread about that in the Turkish or Iranian section. It does not belong here for the 10th time.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Sorry did not read your previous posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@al-Hasani Opened after a cleanup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4499953 said:


> Sorry did not read your previous posts.



Every Arab nation has its own dress-code. In Lebanon for example, people in have different formalwear than the Jordanians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Every Arab nation has its own dress-code. In Lebanon for example, people in have different formalwear than the Jordanians.



Which eventually proves that we all have our own culture based on the pre islam era + neighbours, do you think all Arabs are the same peoples ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

al-Hasani said:


> Slightly off-topic? It is completely off-topic. Yes, but heavily influenced by Islamic/Arab clothing since it is based on mostly Islamic principles as the pictures from non-Arab clothing posted here in some of the latest posts also show. Islamic clothing is quite similar in all of the Muslim world. For example the clothing worn by many Muslims in South East Asia, East Africa, Horn of Africa, Swahili Coast, West Africa (Muslim areas there) are modifications of Arab clothing that has been slightly mixed with local pre-Islamic garments etc. Some of the names are even Arabic. Anyway different discussion but since you asked I wanted to reply before the thread turned to another discussion again.
> 
> And no, virtually all Turks and Persians wear Western clothes on a daily basis.
> 
> You are welcome to make a new thread about that in the Turkish or Iranian section. It does not belong here for the 10th time.



Come on if a clothes have shalwar then it is influenced by iranic culture so it'd be other way around and European are copying our clothes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4499898 said:


> Slightly of-topic, but are there traditional Turkish or Persian clothing? All I see them wearing are jeans in Europe.



*Persian traditional clothing throughout history.*

These are only worn by villagers in Iran and Mullahs in Iran also wear traditional clothing, predates Islam.














































Look here for more pics https://www.facebook.com/pages/روژانpersian-traditional-garments/179349385530306

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Which eventually proves that we all have our own culture based on the pre islam era + neighbours, do you think all Arabs are the same peoples ?



Well, 

It depends on how you see it. Prior to WW1, there were no such thing as Arab countries. Historically speaking, the Arabs originated from central semtic group in the Arabian peninsula. Later on, the expansion of the Arab conquest had led to what is known as the Arabization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well,
> 
> It depends on how you see it. Prior to WW1, there were no such thing as Arab countries. Historically speaking, the Arabs originated from central semtic group in the Arabian peninsula. Later on, the expansion of the Arab conquest had led to what is known as the Arabization.



I agree with that.


----------



## al-Hasani

I already reported this thread to a moderator by a private message and he will delete all your off-topic posts, including that of IraniMale2 and others.

Lastly that debate has been taking 100 times. We all share a Semitic past. MODERN DAY GENETIC STUDIES show that we share a largely common origin in all of the Arab/Semitic world and the haplogroup that is the most common haplogroup among the Arab/Semitic countries is also the most frequent among the people today. Aside from that genuine Arab tribes are present in every single Arab country. Besides, as I already said, those areas were inhabited by closely related Semitic people that shared similar culture, language, traditions and mutually mixed for THOUSANDS OF YEARS, migrated, established new civilizations, spread etc.

Lastly the Arab world is very diverse and that is not any different when it comes to traditional clothing. In KSA there are many different clothing depending on the region, city, sect, tradition, geography, weather etc. Does that mean that we are not all Arabs?

Same in Iraq. Clothing in Mosul is not the same as clothing in Basra, nor tradition nor look, dialect, weather, sect, geography etc. Same with Ramadi compared to Amarah. By your logic then we can say that those people are not similar.

Anyway, if the moderator sees my post then delete it also. My thread has already been destroyed by trolling, posts of no value and off-topic discussions.


----------



## Kompromat

*Okay lets not allow this thread to turn into another Iran vs Arabs contest.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Some traditional Arab Omani clothing:



Look like baluch.... A big proportion of omans population is baluch....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Just sayin.

And 

Pakistani shoes are way more pimp'N then the rest of the middle east.

Pakistani Khussa:


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> I already reported this thread to a moderator by a private message and he will delete all your off-topic posts, including that of IraniMale2 and others.
> 
> Lastly that debate has been taking 100 times. We all share a Semitic past. MODERN DAY GENETIC STUDIES show that we share a largely common origin in all of the Arab/Semitic world and the haplogroup that is the most common haplogroup among the Arab/Semitic countries is also the most frequent among the people today. Aside from that genuine Arab tribes are present in every single Arab country. Besides, as I already said, those areas were inhabited by closely related Semitic people that shared similar culture, language, traditions and mutually mixed for THOUSANDS OF YEARS, migrated, established new civilizations, spread etc.
> 
> Lastly the Arab world is very diverse and that is not any different when it comes to traditional clothing. In KSA there are many different clothing depending on the region, city, sect, tradition, geography, weather etc. Does that mean that we are not all Arabs?
> 
> Same in Iraq. Clothing in Mosul is not the same as clothing in Basra, nor tradition nor look, dialect, weather, sect, geography etc. Same with Ramadi compared to Amarah. By your logic then we can say that those people are not similar.
> 
> Anyway, if the moderator sees my post then delete it also. My thread has already been destroyed by trolling, posts of no value and off-topic discussions.




You, aswell as I and others here go offtopic on every thread, its not possible to stop people from doing it unless it turns into a photo only thread.


----------



## Ladomyra

The culture of Arabian world is really interesting. Many clothing traditions of these countries depend on local climate conditions, weather and way of living. European people don’t always understand these traditions, but most of us respect them. I’ve published an article about the *traditional clothing of Saudi Arabia* on my website *NationalclothingOrg*. A lot of people have already read it. I hope all the info I gave was right and truthful. If you have anything to add or disagree with anything, please, let me know in comments to this article. I’d be grateful for your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> what do you think?


Resembles so much like male Pakistani dress-wares
@al-Hasani ,thanks man for opening up a really good thread.I was fed up with mudslinging threads on arabs and have stopped visiting arabian section long ago.Now I feel a good breeze.Well done!


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ladomyra said:


> The culture of Arabian world is really interesting. Many clothing traditions of these countries depend on local climate conditions, weather and way of living. European people don’t always understand these traditions, but most of us respect them. I’ve published an article about the *traditional clothing of Saudi Arabia* on my website *NationalclothingOrg*. A lot of people have already read it. I hope all the info I gave was right and truthful. If you have anything to add or disagree with anything, please, let me know in comments to this article. I’d be grateful for your opinion.



Hello there. How did you find my thread? I am very much surprised about this.

This might also interested you. Those are some of the many traditional dresses in KSA. Unfortunately they are not worn anymore expect among SOME village people and during special occasions. Maybe some of the few remaining Bedouins were similar dresses but I really do not know this.

Here they are nevertheless.

































You can see more below. 

Oasis Unedited: Mansoojat: The Virtual Museum of #Saudi Arabia's Traditional Costumes > Featured in Oasis Magazine

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817312679790424064

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816229096958984192






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817303870925783040

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817638189527539712


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continued:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817638189527539712
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817509224234110976


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817335831262203904


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continued:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817638189527539712
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817509224234110976


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817312679790424064

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816229096958984192






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817303870925783040

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817638189527539712


----------



## Saif al-Arab

More below:

Oasis Unedited: Mansoojat: The Virtual Museum of #Saudi Arabia's Traditional Costumes > Featured in Oasis Magazine

In KSA basically (traditionally at least) each region and region within the region, city, village, tribe and clan had their own traditional clothing. That equals 100's of distinctive traditional clothing. Such diversity is seen in few places in the world. Let alone Arabia as a whole and the remaining Arab world.

Same story with traditional dances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

This thread has been marked as sticky to discuss everything about Arab and strictly saying only Arabs.This includes their culture, food, clothing, fashion, celebrity, beauty, beduin wildness, urban walk ,places, flora and fauna.

Intended to combat Arab bashing.


Thread revived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

al-Hasani said:


> Some more pictures of a few more traditional Arab dresses (mostly Saudi Arabia below)


I came to this thread with a certain perception in mind, That was destroyed quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

AmirPatriot said:


> Excellent. Now the forum won't be clogged up by hordes of Arab threads, they can all go here so nobody has to look at them.



Who peed on your birthday cake?

This thread is limited to traditional clothing in the Arab world.

As for this section of PDF. Learn to read.

*Middle East & Africa*

"Strategic affairs discussions relating to all the countries in West of Asia & Africa.* Primarily all Arab and African countries*."

80% of all threads here are already about Arab events or events in the Arab world. As for African (Sub-Saharan and Horn of Africa) events there are few and far between them because of 1) lack of interest, 2) almost no if any Sub-Saharan/Horner users.

As for the threads about Arab affairs, they enjoy huge popularity. Sorry to break it to you.

Lastly nobody forces you to visit those threads so you should go and cry somewhere else.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

AmirPatriot said:


> Seems I touched a nerve
> 
> Apparently "influential" Arab ponies are "strategic affairs"
> 
> And those threads are almost all created by you and your alt accounts... hardly "popular" if it's mostly 1 person



Of course they are genius. Which is why most of those threads have been thanked by 20-30 users at least (initial post solely).

As for threads in general, most of them deal with Arab events or events in the Arab world. Anyone who claims the opposite is an idiot which you might very well be so I am not surprised that you claim otherwise.

In any case you don't seem to understand what this section is primarily about (I was so friendly to quote it for you in case you were unable to find the information) and that nobody forces some Arab-obsessed Farsi refugee in the UK to visit Arab threads. Although you already do that due to your obsession.

Anyway welcome on my ignore list.

@Slav Defence please clean those troll posts brother and you are free to delete my posts too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2 Iranians are crying over a simple innocent thread posted ages ago. As for making this sticky, nobody asked for it. A moderator suddenly decided to do so. I personally don't see any need for it to be sticky. We will stick to our section had this section not been about Arab affairs and had it been allowed to post non-military threads in the Arab section of the forum. That is not the case. Hence we use, surprise, surprise, the Middle East and Africa section of the forum which even explicitly states that it is primarily a section intended to discuss Arab and African affairs.

@Slav Defence

You don't need to make this thread a "sticky", just reopen the "Arabic Coffee Shop" thread that got closed somehow (I believe because we wrote in Arabic) on the Arab section of the forum.

As well as deal with the unmotivated trolling by those two Iranians in this thread. Obviously something is burning within them. Must be the beautiful traditional clothing shown in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Slav Defence

AmirPatriot said:


> Excellent. Now the forum won't be clogged up by hordes of Arab threads, they can all go here so nobody has to look at them.


Why are you looking in the first place? Get out from here. Be it Arab or Iranian, no shit is gonna tolerated by me.
.........................
Arab culture and people are known for their classical and fabulous culture. Man and woman , both have strong personality and unique beauty which is the key feature of people of Arab.The most impressive aspect of Arabs is that they are successful in maintaining purity in their culture.Gifted with natural resources and geography Arab world is the "apple" that world wants and want to fight for.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryzin

Hello everyone, been out for eye surgery and not yet at full speed but nice to see everyone praising their fellow neighbors traditional clothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Slav Defence said:


> This thread has been marked as sticky to discuss everything about Arab and strictly saying only Arabs.This includes their culture, food, clothing, fashion, celebrity, beauty, beduin wildness, urban walk ,places, flora and fauna.
> 
> Intended to combat Arab bashing.
> 
> 
> Thread revived



Culture? So we can post stuff other than Fashion?

Is this just for Arabs in the Arabian Peninsula?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Culture? So we can post stuff other than Fashion?
> 
> Is this just for Arabs in the Arabian Peninsula?


All Arab speaking people throughout the world are invited because Arab is not restricted to Arabian peninsula. Wherever you are living and whatever diversity you are inheriting in your culture, share it with us
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erl

Iranian Arabs mostly from Ahwaz and Dezful cities. 
Military parade




















From Ahwaz:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erl

Traditional dance Ahwazi Arabs :
























Ahwaz....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Erl

Thank you for your share of the Iranian Arabs of Ahwaz.

May I ask you if you can find similar photos of Iranian Arabs from Southern Iran (Fars Province, Bandar Abbas, Bushehr, Khamseh etc.) and Khorasan?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khamseh_Arabs

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs_in_Khorasan

*Pictures of the Arabic village Khalaf - about 150 km north-east of Birjand - and of its inhabitants.*













Their village:











http://semitistik.uni-hd.de/seeger_chorasan_en.html

*Ulrich Seeger The Arabic Dialect of Khorasan*
In the eastern parts of Iran, in Khorasan on the borders of Afghanistan, there has been an Arab population since the Islamic conquest up to the present day. In summer 1996, I recorded samples of this extraordinary and ancient Arabic dialect on tape.



A report on the fieldwork, some ethnological remarks, first grammatical conclusions and transcribed texts can be found in:



*Zwei Texte im Dialekt der Araber von Chorasan*

published in

"Sprich doch mit deinen Knechten aramäisch, wir verstehen es!"
60 Beiträge zur Semitistik - Festschrift für Otto Jastrow zum 60. Geburtstag
Hrsg. von Werner Arnold und Hartmut Bobzin
Wiesbaden: Harrassowitz Verlag, 2002
p. 629-646

With the kind permission of Harrassowitz Publishers I am making available an offprint of my article in PDF-format: [Download Article 1 German]

Sarah Dickins and Janet Watson translated this article into English: [Download Article 1 English]



2009 I published another text



*Khalaf – Ein arabisches Dorf in Khorasan*

published in

Philologisches und Historisches zwischen Anatolien und Sokotra
Analecta Semitica In Memoriam Alexander Sima
Hrsg. von Werner Arnold, Michael Jursa, Walter W. Müller, Stephan Procházka
Wiesbaden: Harrassowitz Verlag, 2009
p. 307–317

I also offer this text here for download as PDF: [Download Article 2]



2013 appeared in print



*Zum Verhältnis der zentralasiatischen arabischen Dialekte *

*mit einem bisher unveröffentlichten Text aus Südchorasan*

published in

Nicht nur mit Engelszungen
Beiträge zur semitischen Dialektologie
Festschrift für Werner Arnold zum 60. Geburtstag
Hrsg. von Renaud Kuty, Ulrich Seeger und Shabo Talay
Wiesbaden: Harrassowitz Verlag, 2013
p. 313-322

I also offer this text here for download as PDF: [Download Article 3 German] 



Sarah Dickins translated this article into English: [Download Article 3 English]



You can listen to the transcribed texts in the Semitic Language Archives SemArch: Text 1 • Text 2 • Text 3

http://semitistik.uni-hd.de/seeger_chorasan_en.html

I think that hardly any Arabs know that there are very old Iranian Arab communities outside of Ahwaz and Southern Iran that still speak distinctive dialects of Arabic despite almost 1400 years having passed and despite living next to Iranians for this long. I think that most of such people have been assimilated to the general population long ago in Khorasan. I read some time ago that this was/is the case with the Arabs of Afghanistan, Caucasus and Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erl

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Erl
> 
> Thank you for your share of the Iranian Arabs of Ahwaz.


Yes, i love Ahwaz. 
Meanwhile in Ahwaz city ::


























Ahwaz























Traditional clothing Bushehr city ::


----------



## Erl

Traditional coffee ceremony in Ahwaz city ::


























Traditional coffee ceremony in Ahwaz city ::


----------



## Erl

Modern and traditional Clothing in Ahwaz&Bushehr cities:


----------



## Erl

Dr. Ahmadinejhad in unity day ::  Nice clothing for him you know!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

No offense @Erl but are you sure that all of those are Iranian Arabs? Some of them don't strike me as Arabs but rather other ethnic groups in Iran such as Baloch or Afro-Iranians. Some of the clothing as well. Your previous posts were more accurate IMO. 

































More below:

Oasis Unedited: Mansoojat: The Virtual Museum of #Saudi Arabia's Traditional Costumes > Featured in Oasis Magazine

In KSA basically (traditionally at least) each region and region within the region, city, village, tribe and clan had their own traditional clothing. That equals 100's of distinctive traditional clothing. Such diversity is seen in few places in the world. Let alone Arabia as a whole and the remaining Arab world.

Same story with traditional dances.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

This month the Janadriyah cultural heritage festival took place outside of Riyadh. It is one of the biggest of its kind in the world and visited by millions of people annually. Locals as well as foreigners.

Some photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

More photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Sargon of Akkad 

Great pictures!

Are you still looking to be visiting India sometime soon/in future? I remember we had a long thread about that.


----------



## The SC

Egypt traditional clothing




















Bedouin Egypt





































Palestinian Traditional Dress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Syrian traditional clothing































Kuwait


----------



## The SC

lebanese traditional clothing






























Iraq traditional clothing


----------



## The SC

Traditional dress of Jordan


----------



## The SC

Omani traditional clothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assaf

Some of the Omani traditional women dress pattern is essentially influenced by those of India, considering the Maritime legacy of Oman. as it was big player in the Indian ocean. 

Nice thread. it shows the overall diversity, and somehow similarity. it have these Eastern-Orientalism touch to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The SC said:


> Omani traditional clothing



Very nice pictures. Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Assaf said:


> Some of the Omani traditional women dress pattern is essentially influenced by those of India, considering the Maritime legacy of Oman. as it was big player in the Indian ocean.


Nope its influenced by the Baloch minority of Oman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Moroccan traditional clothes:

*KAFTAN*



































TETOUAN













Moroccan Clothes:
*Takchita















CAFTAN TAKCHITA















*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Alithemoor1

*Jellaba (Women)


















Jellaba (Men)













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

Just Beautiful ! May Allah Bless The Arabs and their lands till the last dawn Humanity sees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

A young Saddam Hussein with his female companion, what a charmer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Is he holding a gun to her head? lol


----------



## SALMAN F

monitor said:


> A young Saddam Hussein with his female companion, what a charmer!


That is not saddam


----------



## AmirPatriot

How often do Arabs wear those long robes and headdresses? I presume this differs in different parts of the Arab world e.g. I'd think peninsula Arabs wear it more than, say, Levant Arabs.


----------



## Arabi

AmirPatriot said:


> How often do Arabs wear those long robes and headdresses? I presume this differs in different parts of the Arab world e.g. I'd think peninsula Arabs wear it more than, say, Levant Arabs.



Yes you are definitely right, this differs in different parts f the Arab world, I would say Ahwazians are one of the most who wears Thobe or as they call it Dishdasha in the Arab world, and here are some pics of Ahwazians with their traditional Dishdasha 

somewhere in Tehran


























I liked the Arabic poem on the rear windshield of his car.

اسبح باسمك الله
وليس سواك أخشاه

واعلم أن لي قدرٍ 
سألقاهُ ،، سألقاهُ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Arabi said:


> Yes you are definitely right, this differs in different parts f the Arab world, I would say Ahwazians are one of the most who wears Thobe or as they call it Dishdasha in the Arab world, and here are some pics of Ahwazians with their traditional Dishdasha
> 
> somewhere in Tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Arabic poem on the rear windshield of his car.
> 
> اسبح باسمك الله
> وليس سواك أخشاه
> 
> واعلم أن لي قدرٍ
> سألقاهُ ،، سألقاهُ





*



*






























May God bless them and protect them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Beautiful traditional dresses.


----------



## Sahab

This video from village names is sahab-jordan in 1956 know is one of Amman parts


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Assaf said:


> Some of the Omani traditional women dress pattern is essentially influenced by those of India, considering the Maritime legacy of Oman. as it was big player in the Indian ocean.
> 
> Nice thread. it shows the overall diversity, and somehow similarity. it have these Eastern-Orientalism touch to it.


Lol, those are Omani Baloch who make 35% of Omani population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Zibago said:


> Nope its influenced by the Baloch minority of Oman


The same also applied to their akin in Tanzania including Zanzibar.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Neither of them is wearing hejab? These photos are rare and don't represent the overwhelming majority of Muslim women there.


----------

